# July15 applicants NSW 190 visa 261313-Software Engineer



## rachit_mahajan1 (Jul 10, 2015)

This thread is for all those Software Engineers- 261313 who have applied for NSW State sponsorship under 190 subclass visa.
So guys, please share your knowledge and info. as we all be getting the sponsorship at same time.

I have applied with 55+5=60 points.


----------



## kaivalya (Feb 11, 2015)

___________________________________________________ _ _______
Skilled - Subclass 190 | Developer Programmer - 261312

14/02/2015 - ACS App. Submitted
19/02/2015 - ACS +ve Outcome
01/05/2015 - IELTS Results (L-6, R-7, W-6.5, S-6 | Overall - 6.5)
08/05/2015 - EOI Submitted for NSW with 55 pts + 5 pts(State Nomination)

Next Steps (Hope)
XX/09/2015 - NSW Invite | :crutch:
XX/09/2015 - Application for NSW nomination submitted | :crutch:
XX/10/2015 - SkillSelect Invitation to apply for 190 visa | :crutch:
XX/10/2015 - 190 visa application to DIBP | :crutch:
XX/XX/2016 - PCC | Health | Documents uploaded | :crutch:
XX/XX/2016 - Case officer assigned
XX/XX/2016 - Visa Grant | :crutch: _


----------



## rachit_mahajan1 (Jul 10, 2015)

kaivalya said:


> ___________________________________________________ _ _______
> Skilled - Subclass 190 | Developer Programmer - 261312
> 
> 14/02/2015 - ACS App. Submitted
> ...


Hi Kaivalya..

According to my findings, we will get 190 sponsorship in Nov-Dec 2015 as there is 4 months backlog for 60 pointers. What do you think?


----------



## indy2aus (Jun 21, 2015)

rachit_mahajan1 said:


> Hi Kaivalya..
> 
> According to my findings, we will get 190 sponsorship in Nov-Dec 2015 as there is 4 months backlog for 60 pointers. What do you think?


Please share your findings as I am in same boat like you.


----------



## rksundaram76 (Dec 21, 2013)

Dear Friends,


I have submitted my EOI on 08/08/2015 for NSW nomination with 60 points (55 points + 5 points) and my skill is Software Engineer - 261313.

Cheers!!
Kamatchi Sundaram.R


----------



## IA VET (Jul 12, 2015)

Wow! U mean in just 5 days u've got result from the assessing authority. Y is it vetassess takes too long to assess the occupation under to it? Just wondering




kaivalya said:


> ___________________________________________________ _ _______
> Skilled - Subclass 190 | Developer Programmer - 261312
> 
> 14/02/2015 - ACS App. Submitted
> ...


----------



## rachit_mahajan1 (Jul 10, 2015)

Even I got ACS result in 5 days..


----------



## kaivalya (Feb 11, 2015)

rachit_mahajan1 said:


> Hi Kaivalya..
> 
> According to my findings, we will get 190 sponsorship in Nov-Dec 2015 as there is 4 months backlog for 60 pointers. What do you think?


Oh my GOD.


----------



## FlytoAustraliaSoon (Sep 10, 2015)

*Submitted EOI today*

I have submitted the EOI for NSW 190 category VISA for the 261313 - Software Engineer. 
Are there any cap for for this category of visa and sub-cap for the Job profile ?

Points : 55+5 = 60 .


----------



## rachit_mahajan1 (Jul 10, 2015)

Guys.. Anyone received sponsorship recently?


----------



## kgsk1003 (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi Mates, Did anyone receive invite recently?


----------



## sunilch (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi All,

Anyone received NSW SS for 261313 - Software Engineer with 55+5 points?
Does anyone have any information if they will ever provide SS for 60 pointers?

Regards,
Sunil


----------



## praveenpl (Nov 1, 2015)

I had applied for NSW 190 VISA in June-2015 and received grant at the end of Oct-2015(last week).


----------



## sunilch (Oct 29, 2013)

praveenpl said:


> I had applied for NSW 190 VISA in June-2015 and received grant at the end of Oct-2015(last week).


Hi Praveen,

so you had 55+5 points or more? Do we need to contact NSW for SS or we just need to wait after filling the EOI?

-Sunil


----------



## praveenpl (Nov 1, 2015)

Sorry for late reply. Usually you would get a call from Australian embassy in Delhi. After that it will take few days


----------



## kgsk1003 (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks Praveen, you have given little hope for 2613. By the way may we know your total score?

Kgsk


----------



## aussiebear (May 17, 2016)

I submitted my EOI on 17th May 2016 for NSW 190 261313-Software Engineer. 
Points = 65 (60 + 5 for SS)

Any idea when I will get an invite from NSW side?


----------



## er.vg (Aug 19, 2014)

Can any body suggest on the current backlog of 190 NSW category.. 

Regards
VG


----------



## umerrkhan (Aug 16, 2010)

I have also applied for any State under subclass 190 State Nomination for (Software Engineer 261313) with 55+5.


----------



## deepthi-edla (Sep 6, 2016)

even i applied for 190 NSW as Sw Engineer with 60points on october 13th 2016 is it possible to get invitation?


----------



## deepthi-edla (Sep 6, 2016)

did you get the invitation ?


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2016)

rachit_mahajan1 said:


> Guys.. Anyone received sponsorship recently?


Hi Ranchit,

You got invite? How many months you have waited for 55+5 -60 points=190 visa.

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2016)

FlytoAustraliaSoon said:


> I have submitted the EOI for NSW 190 category VISA for the 261313 - Software Engineer.
> Are there any cap for for this category of visa and sub-cap for the Job profile ?
> 
> Points : 55+5 = 60 .


Hi FlytoAustralia,

You got invite?

Thanks.


----------



## khurrammhd (Mar 1, 2017)

Hey!
I am a Software Engineer (261313) having an IELTS score (L: 6, R: 7, W:6, S: 6.5) - overall 6.5. Can I apply for State nomination (190) for Victoria? I am 55 points at the moment and needed 5 more state nomination points to get 60 points.


----------



## shabbs1983 (Feb 19, 2017)

I want to know what are my chances with point 55 + 5 (NSW state points) ?

Has someone recently received invitation ?


----------



## khurrammhd (Mar 1, 2017)

khurrammhd said:


> Hey!
> I am a Software Engineer (261313) having an IELTS score (L: 6, R: 7, W:6, S: 6.5) - overall 6.5. Can I apply for State nomination (190) for Victoria? I am 55 points at the moment and needed 5 more state nomination points to get 60 points.


This time my score was (L: 8.0, R: 7.5, W: 7.0, S: 6.0)


----------

